# sharks on the fly anyone?



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

I was fishing the surf out of Destin this weekend and had an opportunity to cast to a 4 foot or so shark inside the first bar. I had a 7wt (too small) with a 12 inch wire bit tippet in case I got into toothy fish, and was using a 5 inch long bunny leech, whis has been very effective for me in the past. I spotted the shark, laid out a perfectly placed cast and it swam right over it. I was rather bummed because a shark on the fly is on my bucket list.

Does anyone catch or target them? What kind of flies and how do you rig you leader? Is there any specific trick to catching them? 

Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated. I'm only able to fish on friday nights and saturdays as I have to drive down from AL, and for the next 5 weekends I'll be down there, next time with my 10wt by my side and ready to go.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

All you need is a co-operative fishing partner and a live bait without a hook, positioned by said partner. Once festered,…. bait and switch…lol. 

good luck with the 7 wt:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes there are folks that do that, I had a fella on the boat last season doing just this. Fe did get one about a 5 foot blacktip. the guy was using a fly about 10 inches long with a single treble hook. The fight on his fly rod was epic, especially when the line would fly off the reel. It was really something to watch and experience. Cool thing. I'll look through my pictures and see if I can find a few pics of the trip and post 'em for ya.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I have never done it or had the opportunity but I saw Flip cast and hook a shark in the shallow waters just off of Cape Canaveral FL.. No live bait teaser was used. I do believe he used a bright yellow and red fly that looked like a seaducer and cast it just to the side of the head rather than in front of the shark. It was only a 3 or 4 footer but it sure looked like a lot of fun. Not only do they have SHARP teeth but they have sand paper like skin so line abrasion can be a problem. A longer than usual wire tippet or some heavy mono in front of the tippet would be a good idea IMO...good luck and keep us posted. :notworthy:


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. The reason most shaks break off then they turn and run is because their skin is not only abrasive, but their scales are actually shaped like kiny teeth that face backwards and lay flat. I do have experience catching sharks on convential tackle, and was a marine biology major prior to the Army.

Next time I head out I am going to have my 10wt rigged and ready, probably just rubber band a plastic bag over the reel so I can set it in the sand and not worry. That way I can still chase reds and pomps with my 7wt.

I figure the 10wt is a must, not only for its backbone, but also for its ability to shoot a much larger fly. I'll tie up some much larger flies with hackle maribou and rabbit fur in the orange, yellow and red and see if that works, any guess what size hooks?

Unfortunately I dont have a fishing partner here, let alone a cooperative one, I do however have 800 yards of gel spun backing on a ross gs4 hanging off the end of a sage that needs some action. I have no problem burning up the drag!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Green and black seems to trigger the blacktips around here. (Chris V taught me that.)

I have had luck in the bays throwing the usual red and orange stuff. Make it meaty.

I have also bait and switched. It doesn't matter what you throw then because they close their eyes (I think)

Sharks are a lot like the single redfish cruising the beach. They will either hammer the first thing in front of them, or turn their nose up at the whole box. Just depends on the mood.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome shark! I will definately tie up some green and black as well. And yes, sharks do close their eyes right before they strike, once again another survival mechanism from the ocean's top predator.

It looks like the surf is supposed to be minimal this friday and saturday, so I think I'm going to try that as opposed to the bay this weekend and hopefully get away from the now muddy water in the bay.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We should be out Friday weather permitting. If you see 2 goons wrapped up in fly line cussing at each other, that's us.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Outstanding, I'll be running around the beach either around destin east jetty area or topsail beach. If the surf is down as the forecast says, probably closer to topsail. I wont be there on friday, but definitely on Saturday. 

How do you rig your leader for shark?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont put too much though into leaders to be honest. I will strap whatever piece of rusty wire I find under the console to the end of my standard beach cruising setup (40# x4ft, 30# x2ft, 20# x2ft)


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the help. Biggest line other than wire that I have is 20lb, so ill grab some heavier stuff.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Just picked up some heavier leader material, tied some gaudy flies, and upped my backing to 450 yards of 65lb backing, lets hope I get into it this weekend!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

AlaskanDan said:


> Just picked up some heavier leader material, tied some gaudy flies, and upped my backing to 450 yards of 65lb backing, lets hope I get into it this weekend!


Make sure to report, I always throw at 'em when I see them. They just keep cruising though. Let's see that gaudy fly too if it works . Topsail is close to where I walk it. I come in at the other end though at Stallworth.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Will report. Once I figure out how to post pictures again I'll put up a picture of the flies if they work, I have no problem sharing flies, most of the time I give flies to strangers just because they were working for me. Basically I start by wrapping lead around the hook, .025 I think, then bunny fur (I cut my own strips so I made it about 1/2 wide at the tail) red, orange, orange and yellow, and green. I leave 1 or 2, 6 inch strips for a tail, tie it in, then wrap the remaining fur up the shank, tie it in. Next is a glob of maribou to get another color on there, tie it on the top whip finish and done. I dont bother to glue most of my flies as I end up destroying them in one way or another. If im out of work early today I am going to head down and fish the evening today.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, after a couple weekends of not seeing much I finally got into fish. I started throwing a clouser fly then switched to a popper, I was getting lots of little baitfish hooking up on the popper, then switched to a green and whit clouser tube fly (if you havent tried tube flies, ttry them, they are awesome), after I switched to the tube fly I had a monster red follw it nearly to the tip om my rod before turning away.

Later I was walking along the beach and saw a 4 foot shark,, so I put my 7wt down and grabbed my 10 and started running after it down the beach. It was just out of range so I scooted out to the 1st bar and started casting. I put 3 perfect casts down right in front of it and no strikes, the third, was casting straight towards the beach, with the shark directly between me and the beach. In retrospect, its probably better the I didnt hook up on the third cast. 

Sorry I havent put up a picture of the flies, they have been sitting in the car since I tied them.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Just another thought. I have heard that a shark does not see directly in front of them. The fly should be cast to the side of the head.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Good point, however once movement was put on the fly it was no longer in front, I just think either the color was wrong or just a case of disinterest. Kind of a bummer, I was really hoping to get a shark on the fly. I have 1 more shotnext weekend, then maybe 1 or 2 more in the next 12 months in honduras. After that, if I want to get one, I'll have to upgrade to a 16 wt up in alaska for salmon shark...another excuse for a new rod


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

their def out there saw 4 yesterday close, 3 of them would of been fun size, 1 was leave alone size for my f-rod :shifty::no:.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Wtbfishin, any way you would share where you saw them, I only come down every couple years and no one I know down here at Ft Rucker fishes the salt. I'm very tight lipped about fishing spots. If you ever head to alaska or washington I'll be willing to exchange information.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

AlaskanDan said:


> Wtbfishin, any way you would share where you saw them, I only come down every couple years and no one I know down here at Ft Rucker fishes the salt. I'm very tight lipped about fishing spots. If you ever head to alaska or washington I'll be willing to exchange information.


Hey man was that you that gave me a couple your ties on the beach the other day? If so it was right there. You fit the description very close so far. Do you have 2 fine Sage Rods? Pretty sure his name was Dan. I already had this thought . Let me know when you're coming, if I'm around we'll go together. I saw a ton of sharks there last year, it's about time for them to make a good showing.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Double post


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Ill be down there on saturday pending I dont have to work, though I shouldnt. This may be my last weekend here before I head to honduras then back to alaska. I dont use those flies in alaska, and I'll be tying in hondo like crazy, so I am more than happy to give you a chunk of my ties if you want them, its all more bulk that I have to go through customs with. Plus ill introduce you to the all powerful tube fly that can cath a whole lot more fish without damage than a regular fly. Let me know if you are available on saturday, ill be on the same section of beach!

Sorry, im horrible with with names, though Wayne seems to stick in my head...or am I way off?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Wayne it is, I hate to say but most likely I'll be in N Bama that day. If that changes I'll definitely be there, flies or no flies. It be fun to shoot the breeze and fish w/another fly guy. 

If you can I'd bring a ladder a 6' aluminum worked fine for me, it makes a huge difference sighting those fish and you'd cover more and better water than from the lip.

Today it is too rough and yesterday it was too dirty for sight fishing, so cross your fingers for the right conditions.

Check the beach cams, and watch out for those Leatherjacket fins :001_huh:!


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Unfortunately I dont have access to a ladder as I have been living out of a hotel room for 5 months. If you cant make it, no worries. Ill still be there if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

you must of kept those fingers crossed  looks like you're in luck the beach should be good in the morning, wish I could get in on it, have fun!

Thanks again for your service to the country!!!


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, im actually getting readynto head down there this afternoon and again in the morning.


----------

